# Speed Ferries - Boulogne



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just managed to add a couple of days to our August crossing for £10 

It means we now arrive in Boulogne at 23.35 ish, so question is, is there somewhere close to get our heads down?

Brimo wrote in an earlier post that they'd parked at the port overnight prior to sailing back the following morning, would this be acceptable when arriving late at the port??

ian


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi ian.

I can tell you for definite that this is perfectly acceptable - you'll be in good company and there will be about 30-odd other 'vans to park next to!

To reiterate directions - off the ferry (take care with the kinked platform, make sure there's at least two stewards there to guide you off the boat), then follow the arrows that guide you to a bridge taking you to Boulogne centre. First roundabout you get to, do a u-turn and follow the road back all the way along the dock road. You'll start seeing motorhomes in the car park that runs along the side of the harbour - and along the side of the road you're travelling on. Keep going for a few hundred yards more, and you'll find a glut of 'em!

Very safe and very nice. There's a friterie on your way to the park that's open til all hours - we arrived on Speed One the same time as you will, and it was great!

Have a good one. We'll be on your tail - well, a few weeks later anyway.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Stormy, can't wait :lol: 

Ian


----------



## uk69gb (May 1, 2005)

*Wonderful SpeedFerries.com !!!*

Just returned from a 5 week Euro trip via SpeedFerries.
They are marvellous ! .... great prices, friendly efficient staff and service .... and it is so much nicer to arrive in Boulogne (compared to Calais).
I paid just £44 each way for my Weinsberg Toskana 5-berth (the price includes up to 5 passengers - book as large car).
Height limit of 3m was a bit of a problem but by removing the lid of my topbox I managed to just scrape in (not literally!)
Thoroughly recommended


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I tried to book with them yesterday but as van is over 3mtrs high, and Im not prepared to climb on roof to shift anything was quite pleased with just over 100pds with P&O for next trip


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

We left three months qgo now and crossed by speeferries. Our height is about 2.8 m but to me looked as if there was at last another 50cms to spare. They mentioned to me the possibility of increasing the height during the summer.

At present we are in the Pyrenees after having crossed most of france _ and avoiding the shte on the streets. The infonavigator is going well and certainly has been a great help. Next we are off to Spain and hope to be spending the winter there.

We ve spent a lot of our times in the Aires. Most of them, are good but some are quite unhygienic.

As for Boulogne you will see the aire on the south side of the harbour as you enter. Its ok for a night but can be a bit noisey.

Sorry about the typing as these french keyboards are a bit unusual

Jonh


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jon, Noise is not too much of a problem as I use ear plugs if we stay anywhere noisy.

Ian


----------

